# Noise Reduction in Lightroom 4 - Lightroom Video Tutorial



## Randy McKown (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;9pXxh29uZXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pXxh29uZXw[/video]


----------

